# Would bangs suit me?



## boudoir (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi guys,
reading this forum really makes me want to change my look a little bit. Tonight I put some of the hair from the back of my head all the way to the front, which made it look like I had bangs. Suddenly I thought maybe it could be a nice look for me...

Can I ask you for your honest opinion? (I can't believe I'm posting my face on the internetzz!!)

OK: normal me, without makeup
Attachment 2971

Me with makeup
Attachment 2974

Me with faux bangs
Attachment 2972

Faux bangs and hair down
Attachment 2973

If you want to see better you can click each thumbnail.

What do you guys think?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!

edited to add: I did NOT go out like that, just experimenting in the privacy of my home! LOL


----------



## fatally_yours (Mar 30, 2007)

I think bangs would look great on you!


----------



## boudoir (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks!
Does anyone think they wouldn't look good?


----------



## User34 (Mar 30, 2007)

I think they'd look cute.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 30, 2007)

i think it looks good on you


----------



## Holly (Mar 30, 2007)

They'd totally look good on you


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 31, 2007)

I have to say I really <3 side swept bangs especially with your face shape


----------



## boudoir (Mar 31, 2007)

OK!! I went to the hairdresser this afternoon (I'm in Europe) and here are my bangs!
They are much thinner than I expected, I guess I'll get used to them!
Thanks for your advice guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attachment 2975


----------



## Holly (Mar 31, 2007)

Cute, I like them


----------



## Ambi (Mar 31, 2007)

I think you look a lot younger without bangs, I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing but either way you're cute :]


----------



## boudoir (Mar 31, 2007)

Aww thanks!


----------



## msmack (Mar 31, 2007)

I was about to comment on the third pic down from the top and say "YES, BANGS WOULD LOOK VERY CUTE ON YOU!"... but then i see you gone and dunnit....AND THEY LOOK AWESOME, PRETTY LADY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if only i could rock the bangs!


----------



## Skeeta (Apr 1, 2007)

they suit you!  I always have the same prob with my hairdresser, they always give me wispy fringes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually hack into it after a few days myself which is never good ahah!

Looks good though~


----------



## amelia.jayde (Apr 1, 2007)

i think it looks great!


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 1, 2007)

very cute, i def. think they suit you


----------



## boudoir (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! 
If anyone is hesitating about bangs and reading this after a search (like I did LOL)... if you have a round face... go for it! This is so flattering as an everyday look as opposed to my old hairstyle. Everyone at work has complimented me! *blushes*


----------

